# Market price for old-growth cypress, oak



## MaDeuceTX (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm new to lumberjocks; if this post is inappropriate, please let me know and I'll remove it.

I'm looking for some assistance in pricing some old cypress and oak lumber in my father's estate. I have absolutely no feel for what the market value is. I need to sell it. My goal isn't to be unrealistic or to try to gouge anyone, but I'd like to get at or near market value for what is there, as the estate does not have a lot in it.

It is located in Southwest Louisiana. My father (a contractor) purchased it about 40 years ago from the widow of someone who worked for one of the local lumber companies that harvested timber in the area in the late 1800's and the 1900's.

Can anyone suggest a reasonable price for this? Or pointers to sites that would help in this regard? I realize that prices can vary across the US and I assume that shipping is out of the question.

Old growth red tidewater cypress
1" x 36" - 16'
1-1/4" x 18" - 12'
1" x 16" - 12'

Red oak
1-1/2" x 17" - 16'

Any suggestions/pointers greatly appreciated.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

your question would be more accurately answered with taking
some of the lumber to your local sawmill for an in person evaluation.
almost impossible to give an accurate price "over the phone" like this.
the wide boards would be extremely valuable to a craftsman in your area
as I think it would not be economical for you to ship it anywhere.
best of luck in finding something out

.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

That's sounds like some nice stuff. 
That wide board would make a nice blanket chest or two.
Wonder if it was leftover from the gold rush days and never made it to California


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

The cypress should be worth considerable money. I don't even know if you can still cut down one of those trees, let alone that there are none that big left. As far as what it was used for, back then the U.S. Government bought quite a lot of it for the construction of Lighthouses around the USA. Even thought the exteriors were usually made of stone or brick, the wood work in the interiors were all made of cypress. It was also used for seawalls and bulkheads on the shore before someone invented creosote. 
You don't see cypress much in this country these days. I just returned from the dutch Caribbean and saw quite a bit of what sure appeared to be cypress wood used for tables and such. 
I am not sure that being 100 plus years old will do too much for red oak, other than it being well seasoned and dry. 
Wish i was close enough to get it…I'd make a decent offer on the cypress. It is wonderful wood to work with.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

take some samples over to Shelby Stanga - he will have the best info for you.


----------



## MaDeuceTX (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks very much for the input everyone.

There's no local sawmill that I'm aware of (the lumber is in Lake Charles). I have found a company specializing in cypress in Maringouin (west of Baton Rouge). I'll give them a call and see if they can provide any insight.

I had not heard of Shelby Stanga. Certainly seems as if he'd have an opinion.

Maybe a day trip to go by both places is in order.

Part of my uneasiness in pricing the cypress is that I've talked to a lot of people locally that have said, "it's worth a lot," yet the couple of people that have made offers have been in the $4 to $5 board foot range. I've been thinking that cypress of this size and age must be somewhat rare, so I've been hesitant to sell at that price. At the same time, I don't want to be unrealistic-market price is decided by the market, not me. And I'll have to get it sold pretty soon.

If I get any more info, I'll followup back here with it. Ditto for when I sell it.

Thanks again for the assistance to a newb.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Find some luthiers in your area and see if any of them would be interested in some for building instruments. I don't believe those are common woods for it but would make some pretty cools ones anyway.
Also check with any local wood working groups. If theres some small mom and pop lumber stores u might check with them to see if anyone in the area buys lumber like that. I'd think a cabinet shop might be interested in some of it for counter tops


----------



## oldwood (Dec 29, 2014)

Give Acadian Hardwood and Cypress in Ponchatoula a call. 800-489-6079


----------



## dca (May 1, 2018)

Not sure what msinc is talking about. The South is silly with cypress.

A couple of months ago I bought 3 boards from a lumberyard - still have my receipt:










And here's a price list from a local high end hardwood dealer:










Great wood to work with. I make all sorts of stuff out of it - but I treat it more like you would cedar - cost effective wood that can stand up outdoors.

Sure, old growth cypress might be worth more - but that's going to be a bit of a sell. Personally I'd keep it to work with. If I didn't know much about it I'd call up a friend that was a woodworker and gift it to them.

If you have to sell it take the $5 a board foot and move on.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

A local sawyer that deals in cypress told me that it's just about all sap wood these days because the trees are harvested so quickly. Sap wood isn't rot resistant. So I would think the old growth stuff would be more valuable although I'm not sure if cypress is worth a lot of money generally speaking. Make some nice deck chairs.


----------

